# What projects are good for leftover yarn?



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas... 

What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

This is completely silly, but I've been thinking of 'yarn bombing' things in my home office with yarn scraps. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_bombing

Otherwise, hats, maybe? Baby hats? Or use the scraps to make a striped scarf?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Freestyle. Patchwork. 
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568820
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568827
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.16047824
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.21643936
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.26429517
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568846
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568816
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568821
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568823
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568822
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568837
http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568839


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I use leftovers in so many ways-small items mostly.
I also like motif blocks.
This site has what seems to be a baby blanket (site is in Spanish,pictures are labeled in Russian.) It is certainly a stunning inspiration.
http://lacasitademabely.blogspot.com/2011/07/me-encanto-precioso-proyecto.html?spref=fb

I've seen many projects here using the "magic ball" idea which is where you join random lengths of yarns into a ball and then work with that. There are picture here and on the web showing results.

Small amounts are useful to save and use later for trim or accents, even flowers or other decorative motifs to embellish later works. It can be fun to prepare a resource bag of these items for practice and be prepared when the need arises.
The only suggestion I would definitely make is that if you are working a single project, keep in mind the cleaning requirements for the yarns and don't mix things that would require different methods unless you are prepared to do a great deal of hand washing and perhaps reblocking.


----------



## Knitting Nanax2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have started a "hoge-poge" afaghan; knit or crochet squares of various sizes. Good for doll clothes too.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

NJgardengal said:


> The only suggestion I would definitely make is that if you are working a single project, keep in mind the cleaning requirements for the yarns and don't mix things that would require different methods unless you are prepared to do a great deal of hand washing and perhaps reblocking.


That reminds me of a baby doll blanket my grandmother crocheted for me when I was little. It was striped in all kind of odd-ball colors and one stripe ended up felted, over the years of washing.

I took it to her once, many years later, to show her I still had it and treasured it. She didn't remember making it (she had Alzheimer's by then) but she said, "It looks like you got my scraps, bless your heart!" lol 

I was going to get it out and post a photo, but I can't seem to find it right off hand. I'll ask my daughter when she gets home if she knows where it went. I handed it down to her to play with when she was a little girl. She doesn't play with dolls anymore, so it may be packed away somewhere.


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I make little granny squares and keep them in a shopping bag until it's full enough to sew together to make a blanket. This is a quick and portable thing to do with them. I can take a bag full of yarn with me and turn them into squares while I wait in a Dr. office or anywhere.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I have made some this way.
Just using up the scarps to make squares
and then put them together.
When I do this, I try to only buy yarn for the
boarder of the squares or the boarder of
the afghan.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I roll the left over yarn into balls
and put them in bins.
That way, I have it handy when I need it.
Sometimes, you just need a little more
to finish something or make something
and I can find a matching color that I can use.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I was just looking at the picture of the bin
with the white balls of yarn in it.
At the top left, looks like a gun in the
picture. It is a tripod handle. I have had that tripod
for years. I used to use it with my 35mm camera.
I don't have any guns in the house...LOL..
Dick


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The hats you see on my avatar.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I make baby hats for a hospital here and for one in Africa. I cast on 32 or 28 stitches, do 5 rows of ribbing, knit for 3 inches, k 2 tog across, k or p across, k 2 tog, k or p across, and sew up. I made three last evening and finished one I left half-done at bedtime the previous night. I can use even a yard of yarn for one or two stripes. The hats end up very cute, and I know that the yarn is going for something really useful. I am envious of those drawers full of yummy pastels and creamy whites. I am almost inspired to try a bit of burglary, since the yarn is not being used (yet).


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Motifs are usually my choice. But a new thing now is called a magic ball. Which is nothing more than winding yoiur left over yarns together in different lengths and then knitting anything with them. If you search on youtube, or google you can probably find a hat and jacket made this way.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

You could use the Russian Join method to make
the yarn continuous.
http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Magic ball.
http://upislandeggs.com/magicball.html
If you used the Russian Join, you wouldn't have
all the ends.
I have seen crocheted afghans done this way also.

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/instructionalArticle.asp?iaid=55

http://www.tamemymind.com/blog/2006/12/03/magic-scrap-ball-ripple-lap-blanket-scraps.php

Dick


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow these are some great ideas! Knew I could count on my friends at KP!!! Keep 'em comin! xoxo


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW on that project. Wish the text was in Spanish as I could have my husband translate!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Too Bad you missed the stash swap 
We are suppose to send partial skeins and not new skeins. So far I didn't get my pkg. I can't wait until I see what I get. I might be asking the same question you are asking what do I do with my scraps.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I knit different patterned squares and make afghans or cot blankets with left overs.


----------



## fayemike (Dec 4, 2011)

You could join colours and knit beanies, little pair's of socks,finger puppets[ I have a pattern for these]


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful Dick, I role mine in balls also and put in bins. granny sqaures is what i do too..but i usually have to add black or white.


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

When all else fails, donate them to a local school or daycare. I am a teacher and we are always looking for things like yarn for craft projects.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


Egg cosies!

Evern tiny off-cuts can be used up:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65006-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Free form projects. look at http://www.Knotjustknitting.com for inspiration


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


Decorative flowers to trim sweaters etc. Multi coloured pompoms for hats. Fringing for scarves - each tassel being a different colour. Children toys - a pair of ears for example uses just tiny amounts. Stripes on anything. Patchwork squares. Baby hats & bootees, or little shoes. Knitted jewellery. Bookmarks. Etc. etc. etc......


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluebonnet said:


> This is completely silly, but I've been thinking of 'yarn bombing' things in my home office with yarn scraps.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_bombing
> 
> Otherwise, hats, maybe? Baby hats? Or use the scraps to make a striped scarf?


...I like the idea of yarn bombing and see much scope for my garden, the office, and a few other places that need a bit of colour and cheering up


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> You could use the Russian Join method to make
> the yarn continuous.
> http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join
> Dick


I always join my yarn this way. Takes just a minute and then I don't have to mess with hiding ends


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> DickWorrall said:
> 
> 
> > You could use the Russian Join method to make
> ...


I learnt how to do this in school, way back in the late 1960's and tend to use it rather than trying to carry different colour yarns 'up the rows'...makes a much neater join as well.


----------



## raggyanne (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello
I use the little left overs to knit hexagons (no bigger than 6 inches) I build up a stash and then sort them by colour/shades to make afghans. I hate myself during the sewing up stage but it is worth the effort.

Also longer lengths can make the body of fingerless gloves with the smaller bits added in for stripes or fair isle patterning. Make a lot of these for our Xmas charity boxes.

Finally have you considered making pompoms. They can be transformed into toys etc.

Yours
Ann (UK)


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> shaney63 said:
> 
> 
> > I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> ...


Good morning, Dave. Egg cosies! Of course. Wynn


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

There are so many great ideas for using scrap yarn. Here is another one, free on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket

I haven't done this one yet. I don't have quite enough scrap yarn.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> You could use the Russian Join method to make
> the yarn continuous.
> http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join
> Dick


I was under the impression that only 100% wool could be joined this way.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been making hand puppets. There are lots of free toy and puppet patterns online. My grandkids love them!


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

Mittens - or fingerless mittens (my new favorite thing to knit) are great for leftover yarn. Especially for kids - they love wild colors and mismatched things these days - so it works. Oh and scarves with the same idea.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

I knit or crochet multi-coloured squares and then add them to the Afghan I am making, I hope to make enough to use as a throw.
Other projects for left-over yarn (same thickness) would be to make sweaters for small dogs. My current project is to knit these sweaters for Chinese Crested (classed as Toy Dogs here in UK). I can sell them for a much cheaper price than those available on e-bay as the yarn has already been paid for, so I only have to add a small charge for my time and I get pleasure from knitting. Hope this helps. Love Barbara


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If you have enough left over wool you could knit dolls clothes or even the Nativity Scene


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Last fall I made all 30 ladies in my mom's assisted living home Christmas ornaments using leftover yarn. They loved them!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a fan of small projects so I'll use up leftovers for coasters, crazy squares, or pin cushions.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> I was just looking at the picture of the bin
> with the white balls of yarn in it.
> At the top left, looks like a gun in the
> picture. It is a tripod handle. I have had that tripod
> ...


Death to leftover yarn balls!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > shaney63 said:
> ...


Hi Wynn, they use under half an ounce and use up lots of oddments, I've posted a couple of suggestions over the past year.

Dave


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love to work with scraps and look for sales with bags of scraps. I make sweaters and afghans and it's my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for this,what a neat idea...i will certainly be using this in future,and i'm with jjane on thinking about raiding the bins..all that lovely wool.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

i love these afghans,the middle one really caught my attention,are the flower motif's raised,they look like it,but it's really beautiful.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

scarves, hats, mittens and blankets are always good for unused yarn from other patterns


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

My niece gets me to knit her 'Happy Jumpers' i.e. striped with all my leftovers and some of my stash oddments.

Whatever you decide to knit, just enjoy.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTmuff.html

This is really nice and you can use many different colours and types of yarn.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

bookmarks, Suzie has some cute ones
http://********************************/2009/12/suzies-little-angel-bookmark.html
or get ready for Christmas (all different colors would be awesome)
http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/decorations/twotoneset.html


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Noticed recently that there is a bin near the check=out at the local Michael's for knitted/crocheted squares (8" I believe, must go back to check) that are collected and joined to be sent to the needy.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep this is silly, but what an awesome way of changing your neighbourhood and brightening it up - love it, silly me!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

http://edcreations.ca/html/cathederalwindowsafghanpattern.html this makes a very preety afghan from scraps :thumbup:


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


I use them up on dolls clothes for my granddaughters and little nieces xx


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Make hats, scarfs, lapghans and donate to charity. Humm, mittens,, etc! Endless ideas!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Striped prayer shawls. Use scraps that seem to go together along with a neutral "anchor" color like white or black or cream. Found the chapters re: color choice in Maggie Righetti's "Sweater Design in Plain English" very helpful in deciding what proportions of each color to use.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've made little squares in different designs, to practice new stitches. I loved the story of the heirloom dolls blanket so I'm definitely going to make one of those for my, hopefully, future grandchild.

Lynda from the UK


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

That blanket or rug is absolutely stunning!


NJgardengal said:


> I use leftovers in so many ways-small items mostly.
> I also like motif blocks.
> This site has what seems to be a baby blanket (site is in Spanish,pictures are labeled in Russian.) It is certainly a stunning inspiration.
> http://lacasitademabely.blogspot.com/2011/07/me-encanto-precioso-proyecto.html?spref=fb
> ...


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Linda from Watford. Can you send info on the blanket?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone know of an english version?


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

You could make pocket prayer shawls. They'd be good stocking stuffers.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I was just looking at the picture of the bin
> with the white balls of yarn in it.
> At the top left, looks like a gun in the
> picture. It is a tripod handle. I have had that tripod
> ...


Dick, I thought you were jealously guarding your yarn!
Virginia


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I make fashion scarves for my knitting group that donates them to Knitting 4 Women Knitting 4 Peace. Have posted info on My Topics - Don't know if you can get there or not. Try the following: Knitting Forum -> caloughner -> Topics
I tried to post it on active topics but the system changed it to links/resources.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Doll dresses.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I also combine various colors to make kits for the same group as above.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this. So tidy and secure.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Sometimes a bit of contrasting yarn can be very effective when worked into a design.......a stripe on a plain hat? a row inside a collar or cuff where topstitching would normally go on a woven garment? 

When looking at Dick's drawer of pinks, I was thinking that it would be fun to use those pinks together in something. For instance, I just downloaded a pattern for a shawl made with three separate yarns. There were five panels: the outside panels were purple, a large center cabled panel was red, and between the purple and red solid panels, the two yarns were knitted as one to form a kind of tweed that tied the solid colors together.

I have a tank pattern that does something similar vertically.

Virginia


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the odd itty bitty balls stored in large plastic coffee cans, divided by weight. I start afghans, I always have two going, one a granny square and another lacier pattern. Once they are baby blanket sized, I finish them off. My grandmother used to do this, always had something ready to give to the new earthlings.


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

So creatively thought through. Nice.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://verypink.com/category/tutorials/

Tracy Newman has a blog and site called Very Pink where she gives you tutorials on how to make a ton of different stuff.
She is definitely my favorite teacher on the web.. 
Her second and third project on the link above is perfect for scraps.. and her tutorials will walk you thru every single bit of them.. exactly how to use them, which sts is best, which cast on and bind off is best etc.. 
Check it out.. 
Then look at this magnificent piece of work, which is all mitered squares that Tracy can teach you online!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket

Good luck!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Granalou said:


> DickWorrall said:
> 
> 
> > You could use the Russian Join method to make
> ...


That works best; but if there's enough wool in a blend, that works, too. It may not be quite as strong, so I work in longer tails. When you knit it in, it's at least as strong as if you held both tails and knitted as one and it looks a lot neater.

Virginia


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> I use leftovers in so many ways-small items mostly.
> I also like motif blocks.
> This site has what seems to be a baby blanket (site is in Spanish,pictures are labeled in Russian.) It is certainly a stunning inspiration.
> http://lacasitademabely.blogspot.com/2011/07/me-encanto-precioso-proyecto.html?spref=fb


Wow! wouldn't you love to see directions in English for that!!!??


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I found an English copy of the blanket/rug/shawl that was shown in Spanish with Russian tags.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curlicue-coverlet

Definitely on my to do list.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have started making squares with the hopes of it become a covering for the bed.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

I've made many prayer shawls for my church, using the odds and ends that have been donated. I like doing them lengthwise with the wonderfully different stripes. I feel it gives tactile interest as well as visual.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I just knit little squares, about 2" square (garter, stocking stitch, practice dishcloth patterns etc) and sew them together - no pattern and whaever weight wool, just to use up little ends of balls of yarn. I say I sew them together but I haven't actually got around to that bit yet! I was going to just keep going until I liked the size but I loved the story of the one made by a grandmother and still in the family so now I think I'm going to make it doll size and hope I have a granddaughter one day.



nannyberfa said:


> Hi Linda from Watford. Can you send info on the blanket?


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of creative ideas have been shared...I was able to decrease my leftovers making DUDUZA dolls, there is a knit and crochet version available. The pattern can be found on line These are also referred to as "comfort dolls" and are sent to orphanages in Africa.Some churches use them in their mission work in several countries.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

On yesterday's forum under Links and Resources, there was a link for a pattern called The Beekeepers Quilt Knit. It was a blanket/afghan/throw type pattern. It was made of individual puffs of yarn. Check it out.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Someone just posted yeaterday a blanket she crocheted with her adorable cat sitting on it. Which got me to thinking it would be fun to make little blankies for animals at the Humane Society. I only have a lot of Sugar n Cream scraps, but I'm sure that would work too!


----------



## kathylamb (May 16, 2011)

I am excited to learn something new today. Weaving in the ends always frustrates me, I overdo it just they never come out, I can't even find them myself!! I love the Russian join tho, can't wait to try it!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## skpratt (Mar 5, 2012)

Check with local elementary schools. Teachers are always looking for yarn, beads etc for the children's craft projects. My sweetie is a special needs teacher and he "borrows" yarn for classroom projects frequently.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I do the same thing with my left overs. The shorter lengths are really pretty in the centers of granny squares and make a really colorful and fun afghan. Nanette


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Day Care Centers like that stuff too!


skpratt said:


> Check with local elementary schools. Teachers are always looking for yarn, beads etc for the children's craft projects. My sweetie is a special needs teacher and he "borrows" yarn for classroom projects frequently.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dick, Thank You for the great ideas! I store my yarn the same way you do and my stash is getting a little out of hand! While knitting my larger projects I always try to have a smaller stash project going. Right now I am knitting an afghan for my son and I have a crochet baby afghan I am using scrap yarn for. My next project I definately want to try making a ball with the different lengths of yarn. It looks very interesting!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

I save my teeny tiny balls to knit christmas sweater ornaments. I sold them this past season at a craft sale, and they seemed to be quite the hit! Use your imagination, or you can find a whole bunch on Berroco's web site

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/minutia/minutia.html
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/minutia_08/minutia_08.html
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/minutia_09/minutia_09.html


----------



## christineannj (May 27, 2011)

Why not make chicken coats, this is what I am doing now with my odd scraps
Christine


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I use them for a bed cover blanket. Just use the balls till they run out then attach another color. Either a crocheted one or a knitted one. Most of the time they are too small to use in making toys but only if a very small amount is needed on a project. I did this one year for my grandsons and gave the blankets to them for Christmas. They loved them, which surprised the heck out of me. So far I have had to repair one of them because Alex my daughters teenage boy stuck his toe through the stitches. That balanket was knitted and I found a way of repairing it with out adding more yarn to it. Then the crocheted one I made for his moms, I had to redo the granny stitch flowers on it twice using some left over scrapes I still had. Believe me it is no fun trying to crochet backwards...but I did it and it looks great...I'm so good at what I do......LOL...but enjoy it.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> I use leftovers in so many ways-small items mostly.
> I also like motif blocks.
> This site has what seems to be a baby blanket (site is in Spanish,pictures are labeled in Russian.) It is certainly a stunning inspiration.
> http://lacasitademabely.blogspot.com/2011/07/me-encanto-precioso-proyecto.html?spref=fb
> ...


OH, THAT PICTURE TOTALLY TOOK MY BREATH AWAY! My daughter teaches Spanish so she should be able to read that. And if my Grandmother was alive I am sure she could help me with the Russian.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a stash of leftover yarn. I'm making hats with them. Our Mall has a Christmas Tree over the holidays which they trim with hats and then give them to the needy.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a stash of leftover yarn. I'm making hats with them. Our Mall has a Christmas Tree over the holidays which they trim with hats and then give them to the needy.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> i love these afghans,the middle one really caught my attention,are the flower motif's raised,they look like it,but it's really beautiful.


Yes, they are raised.
Dick


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

judyr said:


> NJgardengal said:
> 
> 
> > I use leftovers in so many ways-small items mostly.
> ...


I actually think it might be Portuguese and not Spanish.. I showed it to a friend who is a native Spanish speaker and she said she never saw such spanish and couldn't make heads or tails of it..


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

In the book Morehouse Farms, Merino Knits, page 98, there is a story about their grandmother who never threw away any yarn. She would make a ball tying the end pieces of different color yarns together and make scarfs she called BOJANGLES SCARF and also a hat to go with it. It says it is OK to combine different yarn weights. Nifty idea!!!


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Oops! Sorry I goofed and hit the wrong key. I make hats out of my stash of leftover yarn for the Christmas Tree in our mall. They give the hats to the needy to keep them warn.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Check out Knit a Square (K.A.S.) charity online. They want squares to make blankets for Africian childrend orphaned due to Aids. They accept wool and acrylic, but they need to be labeled as such and separated in the shipment. This looks to be a worthwhile and fulfilling way to use up leftovers.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Anyone know of an english version?


Below is an entire thread on that particular pattern. It is available in English for purchase from Ravelry and other places online.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67838-1.html


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

That is truly lovely. It looks like and artist's pallette, the way the colors spill into eachother. I think this is Spanish, I'm surprised your friend who is a native said it wasn't.


----------



## kathleenc (Feb 18, 2012)

I gather them all up and take them to my granddaughters preschool. Then I have room for more yarn in my stash drawer!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Pot holders, doll clothes


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

First I'd advise you to save at least a few dozen yards of yarn from every project that you keep or give to someone who knows where to find you if it ever needs repair. (so don't bother if it went to a charity sale or Afghanistan).

But there have been a lot of times that I was able to do a repair on something that got damaged -- or needed to be made bigger.

After that, my favorite thing to do with leftover yarn is AG doll clothes or the type of afghan shown below.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I use left over yarn to make blankets for the veterns. I use a solid color then I mix my scrap colors w/it and double my yarn to make the blanke. I use the pattern for the dish cloth. I cast on 4 stitches on size 11 needle and I increase tillI have 126 stitches on the needles then I decrease till I have four left and bind off -- I use the Russian way to connect the yarn. This makes a pretty blanket and I have used the scrap yarn and make someone warmer. I always have one started so I can use my scrap yarn.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Love your organization, your afghans, and your tripod! LOL


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Suzanne. Granny squares are great ways to use up various lengths of left over yarn. The basic design uses only a few yards, but the more elaborate designs use longer lengths. I once saw a glorious afghan which included multiple granny squares, flowers and everything. So colorful and so beautiful. If you make one, please send photo. They are great summer, warm weather knitting. Best, Bonnie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL thats too funny... it does look like a gun.... I like how you separated your yarn thats a great way to see what you can make with it..



DickWorrall said:


> I was just looking at the picture of the bin
> with the white balls of yarn in it.
> At the top left, looks like a gun in the
> picture. It is a tripod handle. I have had that tripod
> ...


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

baby beanies for hospitals here or in other countries. they take very little yarn and therefore are very portable.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I have one bin just for small leftover balls of yarn. I use them on tiny projects and decor. I'm constantly pawing through it --great for graph knitting too. When you just need a small amt of a color. Made a whole afghan out of it once too.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Freestyle. Patchwork.
> http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568820
> http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568827
> http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.16047824
> ...


Most creative and interesting designs! It appears you knit quite a bit to have so much left over yarn!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I make stripey hats - preemie or child - for charity


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

judyr said:


> NJgardengal said:
> 
> 
> > I use leftovers in so many ways-small items mostly.
> ...


Look back in previous notes. Someone found it on Ravelry.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

If you only have a small amount, you can knit or crochet flowers to use to decorate other projects. I just made my granddaughter a sweater and with the small amount of coordinating yarn made three flowers to adorn it.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun free pattern from www.jeangreenhowe.com "Squidgy Beanbugs. I'm doing these for Easter Baskets this year


----------



## Bbt712 (Jan 10, 2012)

I make scrap scarves. I use size 13 needles and cast on 125 stitches. Knit every row. Cut the yarn at the end of every row and tie on for the next row (even if it will be the same color). Make it as wide as you like and bind off. Trim the ends....instant fringe!


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

If you have an animal (rescue) shelter close, you might want to make laphan-sized (2x2", 3x3", etc) blankets for the cats and dogs.....they are always appreciated!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


Small lined or unlined projects are great for leftover yarn; such as: 
-Cosmetic bags.
-Eyeglass or sunglass cases.
-Cell phone holders with a strap and button to connect to one's purse. 
-Tissue holder for those small purse size tissue packs. 
-Headbands.
-Gift wrap ties.
-Flowers to use on hats or when wrapping gifts.

You could also combine several coordinating colors together for a fun scarf.

Happy knitting!


----------



## tjs067 (Sep 29, 2011)

What a cool idea!


----------



## tjs067 (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the site, wish it was in english alos. Maybe some one could translate for us.
Anyone interested?


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I store all my yarns, including left-overs by color. I often use 4 or 5 left-over colors that go together for a diagional scarf...have made several and they turn out great. Would love to post pictures, but alas, they were all given as gifts. My favorite was one I did in blacks, greys and whites......some of the yarns had metallic threads in them, some were tweeds, etc. It is such an easy pattern......

cast on 20 stitches
K1, yearn over, Knit 16, K2 together, Knit 1
Knit to end of row, knitting into the back of each yarn over as you come to it.
Repeat these 2 rows until you have the length you want (I usually do around 60" or longer for my tall granddaughters!)cast off loosely 
Can add fringe if wanted........

Use varying amounts of each yarn, some sections I use a lot of one color, the next I might only have a few rows.....fun to watch the theme emerge........the scarf turns out with diagional rows.

so, just an idea for a fun project! hugs


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit for a charity group. We use leftover bits and make striped sweaters. I read somewhere that leaving the ends hanging to the outside (knot them first) makes for a fun shaggy garment for boys...for girls, tie time into bows.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I checked out a knitted doll book from the library. knitted Babes by Claire Garland. The dolls have regular bodies and i - cord arms and legs. Very cute knit and cloth clothes you can make - even a knitted tutu and very cute shoes and hats. Adults and teens would like them as well as small children. Mine is going to be a knitting companion at my knitting group. Have fun.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

That granny square afghan is glorious! Have you ever made one with a black background? Am working on one now. Love the poncho too. Used to lengthen my kids clothes in all sorts of creative ways. Brings back old memories. Bonnie


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for this info. I was shown this method quite some time ago...and forgot how to do it...or what it was called. My senior "moments" have quickly become my senior "life".


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Suzanne-Any fun, strippy garment like a scarf or hat. I use lots of my "leftovers" to knit little miniature hats, mittens, sweaters, etc as Christmas tree ornaments and use them as package toppers(last year, all my great nieces and nephews got miniature beanies with pom poms on top as their ornaments-I give them each a new ornament every year. They love them and can't wait each year to see what the new one will be.) I use my leftover wools to make felted things such as a felted drawstring bag that attaches to my bicycle handles to hold wallet, keys. a small first aid kit, and a few basic tools. This type of bag also makes a good knitting accessory bag. There are some good stash books such as Knitter's Stash and Odd Ball Knitting, both by Barbara Albright. There are others out that can give you some good ideas.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> I store all my yarns, including left-overs by color. I often use 4 or 5 left-over colors that go together for a diagional scarf...have made several and they turn out great. Would love to post pictures, but alas, they were all given as gifts. My favorite was one I did in blacks, greys and whites......some of the yarns had metallic threads in them, some were tweeds, etc. It is such an easy pattern......
> 
> cast on 20 stitches
> K1, yearn over, Knit 16, K2 together, Knit 1
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I took all my yarn leftovers and knitted up a shawl. I did it in a simple garter stitch pattern, and it's big and colorful. I feel good every time I look at it!


----------



## faydodds (Jul 2, 2011)

I made a large afhgan with a box full of small bits of yarn.
Most of the balls would make one or two rows and it turned
out very colorful and pretty.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit kitty pads which are about 17 inches by 14 inches and donate them to a small Humane Society. Neighbors also have requested them--their cats love them. Any pattern that doesn't have holes would be great!


----------



## LorettaK (Dec 15, 2011)

Our knitting group at church made over 100 sweaters and caps for the Guide Post sweater project. They were all made from donated bits. It forced us to be creative and we had a good fellowship at the same time.


----------



## nancychick (Oct 31, 2011)

I knit 8- inch squares and then crochet them together to form a lovely and memorable afghan. then crochet around the whole thing. great gifts for grandchildren


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Goggle for the wool eater afghan. it uses up scraps quickly.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I have taken my leftover cotton yarn and made a bath mat out of it. It absorbs water and washes well.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


Here's a scarf I'm going to try one of these days: http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/01/easy-knit-scarf.html


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

NJgardengal,

I am lusting after this ...... I do wish it were in English

anyone know how to translate this into English?


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Love all these ideas - have already started knitting mittens, gloves, scarves and hats for November's WI Christmas Fair, and this has given me lots of ideas for saving money on yarn!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

WOW! That is impressive, I wish it was in English......not sure I can tell enough from the picture to copy it.



debbieb said:


> judyr said:
> 
> 
> > NJgardengal said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

oops I just saw the ravelry comment.


----------



## Cindy in AK (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't have time to read all the posts before heading off to work, but I'm thinking about starting the Bee Keepers Quilt to use up my scraps and some of my stash. Haven't bought the pattern yet, maybe after payday!
Anyone else out there start one?


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there a way to translate this to English. Love the pics at any rate. Thanks



HandyFamily said:


> Freestyle. Patchwork.
> http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568820
> http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.9568827
> http://kikikati.snimka.bg/hobby/moi-pleteni-tvorbi.312695.16047824
> ...


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

This is a good reference: http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Fiberflux blog has some very nice things made from small amounts of yarn. I love the luggage tags!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


Try making a ripple afghan.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

<<K1( 6 times)>>

How is that different from K6? I'm a beginner and not sure how this is done!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


This is Jessica Jean's idea, but I really like it. For all bits with a yard or more, she starts knitting and ties on another piece when needed to make a basic but 'fun' hat for kids of all ages. no weaving in ends, just let the knot fall where they may and stick out where they like. I have several teenage nieces and nephews who think these hats are the coolest.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

can anyone out there translate and give a pattern on how to do this? It is beautiful.....Riley


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I have made some this way.
> Just using up the scarps to make squares
> and then put them together.
> When I do this, I try to only buy yarn for the
> ...


These scrap afghans are gorgeous! What a beautiful job you've done.

Hazel


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

that Russian join is SO cool thanks for showing us.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> You could use the Russian Join method to make
> the yarn continuous.
> http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join
> Dick


Thanks Dick for sharing, I will definitely use this next time.
I had never heard of it before.


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

Beekeepers Quilt. Hexipuff madness. I knock out two to four of these hexipuffs a day. 

I started out doing individual puffs with all kinds of patterns and designs arranged in all directions. It became a pillow. Now I am working on another project where I am linking single color puffs as I make them. This seems to make for a tidier looking item, so far. In any case I am eating up the scrap yarn stash.


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

That's gorgeous. If it was translated I would definitely save it for later. Can't use it now, just a beginner with more stash than scraps.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Beekeepers Quilt. Hexipuff madness. I knock out two to four of these hexipuffs a day.
> 
> I started out doing individual puffs with all kinds of patterns and designs arranged in all directions. It became a pillow. Now I am working on another project where I am linking single color puffs as I make them. This seems to make for a tidier looking item, so far. In any case I am eating up the scrap yarn stash.


Can u share the pattern?


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Flowers. I use mine as fasteners for bags, brooches or decorations. Good luck.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Beekeepers Quilt. Hexipuff madness. I knock out two to four of these hexipuffs a day.
> 
> I started out doing individual puffs with all kinds of patterns and designs arranged in all directions. It became a pillow. Now I am working on another project where I am linking single color puffs as I make them. This seems to make for a tidier looking item, so far. In any case I am eating up the scrap yarn stash.


What a beautiful afghan, Doc!

Hazel


----------



## fernmeadow (Mar 17, 2012)

This looks like my house....lol! Us knitters are all the same.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Google "Oddball Biased Scarf" from Fankenknits. She's got a great project that begins with sorting your yarn by
color groups.
We've been sending these scarves through Himalayan Dental Project. They go to orphans who've never had anything that wasn't "institutional". The scarves & toothbrushes they get are the first items they actually own/possess. Since every scarf is so random, it is unique and precious to them.
Time & energy well invested from here!


----------



## fernmeadow (Mar 17, 2012)

I make little sweaters and dresses for my granchildren. They love colours and I sometimes mix the thinner yarns together to make the same thickness as the heavier yarns. Every item turns out unique...good luck!


----------



## crochetlady001 (Sep 10, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> You could use the Russian Join method to make
> the yarn continuous.
> http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join
> Dick


That is too cleaver for words. I'm going to give that a go


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

I made my own pattern. Cast on twenty st. Divide alternate stitches onto two DPN or in my case two circular #4. I work in the round adding two stiches every other row to each side until I have 24 stitches. I work two more rows plain knit and then start decreases in the same manner every other row until I am back to ten stitches. I leave a trailing yarn for later assembly. Each puff has 30 rows altogether. This is my design. You may wish to make larger or smaller puffs or guage differently. There is a commercial design available, but I have not seen it.

I stuff the puff with fiberfill and then work the alternate stitches onto a single needle. I return the stitches back to two needles alternately, closing the opening. I proceed with a new color until I get to the length I want and then work a half hexipuff through sixteen rows. I stuff it and close the opening with kitchener stitch. Then I stitch the chains of hexipuffs together using the yarns I have left hanging.

There is a great Gay Joe video that will likely inspire you as it did me.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been making Fireball Dave's egg cozies with baby color yarn to adorn my colored Easter Eggs. Great way to use up odds and ends. 
Have you seen the calendar/book 365 Knitting Stitches? I am going to use up leftover yarn and do a square of each stitch and ten join them in a throw. I am a new knitter, so I have lots of things to learn while making something useful. 
Karen


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

The best Afghans I made last year came from the "Scrap Afghans for all" by Anne Halliday Leisure Arts www.leisurearts.com I think I bought the book at Michaels a few years ago.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all for all this information. I have been contemplating doing something with my left overs.

Ramona


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I take my left overs to the local nursing home. They love to get any kind of yarn...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I USE ANY LEFT OVER YARN I CAN GET TO DO PRAYER SHAWLS , ONE OF THE BEST WAYS I KNOW TO USE USP LEFT OVER YARN AND DO SOMETHING OFR SOMEONE ELSE . I GIVE THEM TO OUR MINISTER TO TAKE ON HER VISITATIONS TO HOME BOUND MEMBERS AND NON MEMBERS MAKE A NICE GIFT FROM THE CHURCH THAT WE DO REMEMBER THESE FOLKS. EVEN IF WE DON'T KNOW THEM MAKE THEM KNOW SOMEONE IS THINKING OF THEM. 

I MADE UP MY OWN PATTERN A RECTANGLE LONG ENOUGH TO GO AROUND MY SHOULDER TO MY WRISTS OR FOLDED IN HALF MAKES A LAP ROBE. US SEED STITCH OR RIBBING FOR A BORDER OR CROCHET SHELL STITCH AROUND OUTSIDE TO HELP IT LAY FLAT,. OR USE PATTERNS MANY AROUND FOR SHAWLS DO YOUR OWN THING WITH THEM. KEEPS MY HAND BUSY .


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the cats would just love these, maybe add a little catnip inside. Thanks.
Karen


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, Dick,

I have spliced rope using a similar technique, but never made the connection over to yarn. This will improve many of my projects!



DickWorrall said:


> You could use the Russian Join method to make
> the yarn continuous.
> http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join
> Dick


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

I am making a catheral window afghan, which is alot of different colurs put together with black.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

If you crochet, making flowers, granny-squares, or any type of squares, when you sew them together you have an afghan, coasters, little things to sew on t-shirts or whatever.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love this! If possible, please share teh pattern or technique.



Knitting mermaid said:


> Doc Ruffmo said:
> 
> 
> > Beekeepers Quilt. Hexipuff madness. I knock out two to four of these hexipuffs a day.
> ...


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I crochet PotHolders out of some of mine.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> DickWorrall said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking at the picture of the bin
> ...


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I just started a new project for left over sock yarn but I think you could do this with any kind of yarn and just adjust the needle size..it is called the Beekeepers Quilt, the pattern is not a free one but it is available through Ravelry, or Annie's Attic...that's where I got mine....anyway check it out ...it is really cool......


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Doc Rufmo......what is done with hexipuffs ??


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

When the scraps are too small to do anything with I cut them into 3" long pieces and hang them along my back fence. Soon I discover bird nests in my trees with colorful bits of yarn woven into them.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I use leftovers to make preemie hats for the hospital. They don't take much.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Oh, what a great idea! So helpful. And, your work is beautiful and creative! Thanks so much!



DickWorrall said:


> You could use the Russian Join method to make
> the yarn continuous.
> http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join
> Dick


----------



## fayemike (Dec 4, 2011)

What is the Russian join'


----------



## NanaShell (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi ! I too have a great deal of little balls of yarn and i save them up and during the summer make squares that are then turned in to be used in the" Warm Up America" project (the squares are assembled and then used to make afghans for less fortunate).Great way to use the scraps up and at the same time i am able to be useful. Hope this helps.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

THOSE ARE JUST BEAUTIFUL AND SO WELL DONE. THANKS FOR SHARING THEM.


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

If the scraps are wool and you felt- make a striped tote bag. I get rid of alot of "lying around" yarn.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you tried knitted flowers? It's completely frivolous, but they're really fun! There are several good books of patterns. Most of us have appropriate colors in our stashes of little leftover balls. They're pretty for all sorts of embellishments.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Jean Greenhowes Rainbow Babies (or any of her toys...)
Red Cross has a pattern for a very basic Teddy (called a Trauma Teddy) you can make the body in all sorts of stripes.
Stripey mittens/hats/scarves....
Baby multi colour jumpers for that crawling stage where they seem to go through amazing amounts of clothes!!
Google or check out Ravelry.com biggest problem will be deciding what to make first!! :lol: :lol: Have fun!!


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

hehehehehe... stick 'em up Dick.... lolzzzzz


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

If it is all odd end <bits & pieces> I cut them in 5" pieces and do hooked rugs with a shelf rubber mesh available @ the 99cent sores, Also, I make pom poms n tassels for home decor use, or to attach to bookmarks. Sometimes, I use odd pieces of yarn to wrap gifts, instead of using ribbons, or embroider on kitchen towels. I also make towel borders, or make tiny blouses to attach to guest towels to hang from (towel toppers) or make tassel doll magnets. mmmm... I wish I have kept photos of my projects


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

You are so clever and your "scraps of yarn" are beautiful.


----------



## Kaffee Tante (Jan 13, 2012)

I made lap blankets and shawls out of mine. I just join the new color at the beginning of a row and try to keep the colors from clashing, and the result is quite lovely. You can use any simple pattern for this, knit or crochet.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Granny squares are the first idea that comes to mind. They can be combined with one color and made into blankets, scarves, comfy pillows. You name it! I also love to make scrap yarn afghans. Try one in single or half double crochet (crocheting in the back loops makes it "grow" faster). Or, try the Scrappy Steps afghan (featured on KP). I am currently crocheting one (using up odds and ends of Red Heart Classic) and it is fun!


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful renditions of projects, and ideas... thanks all for sharing!


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

This spring I'm trying to see if the birds that come to my feeders want some of my scrap yarn for their nests.
Put a bowl of yarn pieces out on the deck.
Will see what happens.
Have fantasy of seeing bright bits of color in trees and nests all over the neighborhood.


----------



## Debeeedo (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been saving my odds and ends...cut them into different lengths...tie them together, leaving about 1/2 inch "tails" and roll them into a ball. Make cute scarves....the kids love them!!


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

I really like your afghans. Your color combinations are really nice!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Beekeepers Quilt. Hexipuff madness. I knock out two to four of these hexipuffs a day.
> 
> I started out doing individual puffs with all kinds of patterns and designs arranged in all directions. It became a pillow. Now I am working on another project where I am linking single color puffs as I make them. This seems to make for a tidier looking item, so far. In any case I am eating up the scrap yarn stash.


Beautiful! Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

The apple core blanket:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/apple-core-blanket

And these shell-shaped modulars (see bottom photos):
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/06/23/modular-knitting.aspx#pattern


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I belong to a knitting group and the majority of ladies knit what we call 'magic squares', they are knitted with whatever ply yarn you have and depending on the size square you require - how many stitches you put on. Each square is knitted on to the previous one - hence there is no sewing up required in the end. Rugs/blankets can be made any size you wish and if you are interested I would gladly send the pattern.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

madknitter07 said:


> I belong to a knitting group and the majority of ladies knit what we call 'magic squares', they are knitted with whatever ply yarn you have and depending on the size square you require - how many stitches you put on. Each square is knitted on to the previous one - hence there is no sewing up required in the end. Rugs/blankets can be made any size you wish and if you are interested I would gladly send the pattern.


Yes, please share the pattern.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Beekeepers Quilt. Hexipuff madness. I knock out two to four of these hexipuffs a day.
> 
> I started out doing individual puffs with all kinds of patterns and designs arranged in all directions. It became a pillow. Now I am working on another project where I am linking single color puffs as I make them. This seems to make for a tidier looking item, so far. In any case I am eating up the scrap yarn stash.


Hi Doc
This is so cute,i bet it looks amazing when seen fully,what a great way to use up the bits and bobs,would you share the pattern.it's the sort of project that can be carried with you,can be done while waiting at the doctor's etc;


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> Hi Doc
> This is so cute,i bet it looks amazing when seen fully,what a great way to use up the bits and bobs,would you share the pattern.it's the sort of project that can be carried with you,can be done while waiting at the doctor's etc;


His instructions are on the page after the photo.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> Hi Doc
> This is so cute,i bet it looks amazing when seen fully,what a great way to use up the bits and bobs,would you share the pattern.it's the sort of project that can be carried with you,can be done while waiting at the doctor's etc;


His instructions are on the page after the photo.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

How about a sampler knitted square throw using different knitting patterns for each square..


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG... A Narrow Step Afghan is perfect!!!!!

I include a "swatch" that Jessica Jean provided which is helpful in showing the beginning and ends of each row.... This makes a gorgeous afghan by using up scrap or leftover yarns....

Enjoy!


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

Clever!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I love your idea! I'm trying that, too.


DGM863 said:


> This spring I'm trying to see if the birds that come to my feeders want some of my scrap yarn for their nests.
> Put a bowl of yarn pieces out on the deck.
> Will see what happens.
> Have fantasy of seeing bright bits of color in trees and nests all over the neighborhood.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

flginny said:


> Sometimes a bit of contrasting yarn can be very effective when worked into a design.......a stripe on a plain hat? a row inside a collar or cuff where topstitching would normally go on a woven garment?
> 
> When looking at Dick's drawer of pinks, I was thinking that it would be fun to use those pinks together in something. For instance, I just downloaded a pattern for a shawl made with three separate yarns. There were five panels: the outside panels were purple, a large center cabled panel was red, and between the purple and red solid panels, the two yarns were knitted as one to form a kind of tweed that tied the solid colors together.
> 
> ...


You could do an awesome baby blanket for a little girl with all those pinks! I actually just bought 4 different pinks to make a blanket...I should just have gone by Dick's house!


----------



## Diana King (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all - I have attached a copy of a lap blanket I just finished for a chemo patient with left over yarn. I call it my USE IT ALL blanket. I hope you can see it - I am new at responding and attaching. PS I am also an avid knitter and this is one of my first crochet attempts. Very easy pattern which I have attached, hopefully. 

Happy Crafting
Diana :-D


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes it would work for humane society and be more durable than yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


Did you see Dave's egg cozy made from snippets of yarn? Very ingenious.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I have loads of little balls of yarn leftover from various projects, and I'm looking for ideas...
> 
> What is your favorite way to use up leftover yarn?


look up log cabin Laprobe or Joseph Coat of many colors. or get the book Mason Dixon Knitting book. or if your a crocheter do a one gigantic granny square blanket/afghan.


----------



## lottawool (Mar 23, 2012)

I use left over yarn to make 8" squares for a charity in South Africa for aids children


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

I assume your blocks are made from some form of Granny Square pattern? I love the look of this afghan and think I"ll start this when I travel next time. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

What size needles do you use to make the hats Catherine Paxson?
Kitty Jo


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

jjane39 what size needles to you use to make the hats?
Kitty Jo


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kaffee Tante said:


> I made lap blankets and shawls out of mine. I just join the new color at the beginning of a row and try to keep the colors from clashing, and the result is quite lovely. You can use any simple pattern for this, knit or crochet.


Is that the scraps of Beauty afghan pattern from Leisure arts? If not may I please have the pattern??


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Yes it would work for humane society and be more durable than yarn.


Here is a picture of an one gigantic granny square blanket I made for my brother for his birthday.


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

I use either an 8 or a 9 for the hats I make.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

MAGIC SQUARE RUG
Any ply yarn maybe used and any number of stitches, provided it is an odd number of stitches. For this pattern I will use 24-1-24 stitches (49 stitches in all)
Cast on 49 stitches
Knit the first row
Knit 23, Knit 3 together through the back of the stitches, Knit 23
Knit next and every alternate row.
Knit 22, Knit 3 together through the back of the stitches, Knit 22
Knit
Knit 21, Knit 3 together through the back of the stitches, Knit 21
Knit
Place a safety pin on the RIGHT side of work (which is the decrease row)this is to show you which is the front of the work (until you get used to it)
Continue in this manner until you get down to 3 sts and knit 3 together through the back of the stitches
YOU MUST ALWAYS HAVE THE DECREASE LINE
GOING FROM BOTTOM LEFT HAND CORNER
TO TOP RIGHT HAND CORNER



You are now ready to join on the next square.
With the front of your square facing you (the safety pin in the bottom) slide your needle from top left hand corner to top right hand corner through the loops as close to the edge as you feel comfortable with. 
The first loop MUST be on the very edge and then each loop picked up should equal 24 stitches + 1 for the corner (25 sts)


Knit across these 25sts, then at the end of the row turn and cast on 24sts.
You once again have 49sts on your needle.

Knit across the next row, bringing you back to the front of your work (the side with the pin in it)
Continue as for the first square,
Knit 23sts, knit 3 together (tbl) Knit 23sts, 
Next and every alternate row  Knit
Knit 22sts, knit 3 together (tbl), Knit 23sts.
Continue in this manner until you have reached your length preferred.

To join the next colour, have the square facing you with the safety pin in the bottom.
Pick up 25 loops (on the right hand side of the first square) from the top of the square to the bottom of the square.


Add next colour yarn and to these 25 loops you have picked up,

cast on 24sts and knit 2 rows (this will bring you back to the front of your work with the safety pin in it)
Continue as for the first square as such:-
Knit 23sts, knit 3 together, knit 23 sts
Next and every alternate row Knit
Knit 22sts, knit 3 together, knit 23 sts
And so on..

Enjoy!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

madknitter07 said:


> MAGIC SQUARE RUG
> Any ply yarn maybe used and any number of stitches, provided it is an odd number of stitches. For this pattern I will use 24-1-24 stitches (49 stitches in all)
> Cast on 49 stitches
> Knit the first row
> ...


Your pattern is very intriguing! Can you post a picture of a finished product? Thanks in advance.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, madknitter07, please post a picture. I am a visual person, so it helps.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hope these 3 pics come through I am new at this so bear with me


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

I have an unusual use for the ends that I cut off one I have woven them into the article. Some of these ends are just a couple of inches long. I keep an antique canning jar on my family room fireplace mantle, and as the ends occur I stuff them in this jar. While it is filling up, the colours look very pretty and just makes an art piece. In the spring, I take them outside and place them in a large mesh bag and hang it from a tree. The birds come and take pieces to use to build their nests. It is so fun to watch them fly away with pieces of yarn that you remember using to make something. Try it sometime, it`s really fun. Not to mention recycling at its best.
Dawn - Canada


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

mernie--let me know how the birds like the yarn! Hubby and I love watching the birds which we feed wild birdseed every morning. We have a large covey of quail which are so much fun especially the babies which look like dandelion puffs when they are running behind Mom and Dad! Last year we had one poor tired mom and dad that had 13 puffs!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Other items I use my leftover yarn for are the cat and puppy cage blankets for the Humane Society. They are always really happy to receive them. When a new animal comes in, they are very frightened and a nice soft blanket in their cages makes them more comfortable. I make larger ones also for the bigger dogs. I know they all would like them, but I think the older ones really enjoy the extra comfort. Nanette


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I use scraps to create designs on plain hats or mittens using the duplicate stitch. I also make scrap afghans(crochet).


----------



## Melrita (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead Fish Hats


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

That's one amazing rug! Now I just need enough leftovers to make it.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> nannyberfa said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it would work for humane society and be more durable than yarn.
> ...


Here is another blanket I made. of scraps


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

knitter61 said:


> I make little granny squares and keep them in a shopping bag until it's full enough to sew together to make a blanket. This is a quick and portable thing to do with them. I can take a bag full of yarn with me and turn them into squares while I wait in a Dr. office or anywhere.


What is a Granny Square? I have seen someone say something before about them. Just curious.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

gagirl197202 said:


> knitter61 said:
> 
> 
> > I make little granny squares and keep them in a shopping bag until it's full enough to sew together to make a blanket. This is a quick and portable thing to do with them. I can take a bag full of yarn with me and turn them into squares while I wait in a Dr. office or anywhere.
> ...


here is a picture of a one gigantic granny square and this will show what it is. it is crocheted. Here is a picture of me as well.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Madknitter love your squares, I would like to try that with my left over yarn. Thanks for the info


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I use them for doll clothes for American girl or Barbie... I just posted a picture, that I got the pattern from Ms. Ladyfingers here...


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, another use for them is to save them up until you have enough to stuff a knitted toy. This is very safe and economical.


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

arleney1008 said:


> gagirl197202 said:
> 
> 
> > knitter61 said:
> ...


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, Madknitter 07, for posting the photos!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Scrap balls of yarn are excellent for cell phone and Ipod holders. They're also great for cat toys. If you don't have a cat of your own, your local animal shelter would be happy to get these.


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cindy M said:


> Scrap balls of yarn are excellent for cell phone and Ipod holders. They're also great for cat toys. If you don't have a cat of your own, your local animal shelter would be happy to get these.


I never thought about cat toys. What a wonderful idea to donate toys for our furry friends.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

gagirl197202 said:


> arleney1008 said:
> 
> 
> > gagirl197202 said:
> ...


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Squares can be knitted in any stitch you like as long as hey are the same size when finished. It might be a nice idea to make a variety of squares in different stitch patterns but using colours that blend into a scheme, such as blues and lilacs with a touch of pink; greens, turquoises and a touch of lemon etc. Nothing venture, nothing gain so give it a try and be "different".


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Once again: The Scrappy Steps afghan uses leftover yarns and the crochet stitch is very relaxing! I began a week ago and have crocheted 40 rows thus far. The yarn colors complement each other (I don't use more than two lights, darks, "warms", "cools" or neutrals consecutively) and it is fun to see the color combinations emerge.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

maryjaye, what is the pattern? for scrappy quilt.


----------



## sandieo (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone found the pattern in English? The page does not translate. Regards. Sandie


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I have started your Magic Squares Rug. I have 3 squares done so far. From what I see I'll be making strips, all the decrease lines go from the bottom left hand corner to the top right hand corner. Am I misssing something because the pics show front and back of the rug with no seams. I always thought that when the pattern said no seams you joined as you went along and didn't have to sew anything together at the end. How do you join the sides and have the lines go the way they're supposed to?


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

With regular worsted weight yarn, I knit and or crochet squares to be later sewn into a blanket. With cotton yarn, I make striped dishcloths.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I did a dish/wash cloth with just one magic square! it was pretty.


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't wait to try this Russian join. This is very interesting to me as I hate to have loose ends to deal with. My never look very neat when I try to weave them in after the fact. I love this forum. So many good ideas from all you experienced knitters!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

knitter61 what is russian join?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Nannie--thanks for asking! I was wondering about that, too!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A Russian join is a neat (meaning "neat," not interestng or cute or pleasing) way not to have to weave in ends at the end of a project. I looked at a video to learn how; was puzzled and felt defeated; weeks later looked at the video again; and felt it would be within my abilities. When the need arises next time, I will watch the vieo one more time and then, I think, I will be able to do it. I think that the skill will be worth the effort to learn it. Probably better knitters than I will not have to struggle to learn this useful technique.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Where you join your yarn in mid-row watch it on YOUTUBE.


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Dave you are full of bright ideas. Thanks you


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Dave? OMG I mean Dick. So sorry. 

Love you little tips.
:lol:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

wonderful gloves!!!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I make American girl doll clothes..


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you. 

As you can see, gloves like these do not use anywhere near a full ball of each colour. I think for the green, purple and dark blue a tiny scrap would do!


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

As mentioned previously, scrap wool can be used as contrast in another garment. This email from Berocco arrived in my inbox today and thought I'd share an example of just this with you.

http://berroco.com/exclusives/corbie/corbie.html

Cute.


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for these pictures. I just couldn't get how to start toward another block. NOW I can do it, I think.


----------



## Lazy Knitter (May 23, 2013)

Hi Madknitter. Thank you for the help in joining magic squares. My problem is I was able to join them but only end to end as you have shown. How do you join the other sides to build up a large square/rectangle rug? 
You instructions and photos were great but did I miss something?
Help please?

Lazy Knitter


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

Our group uses mostly left over yarn to make tube socks. Of course all the socks are striped . They look amazing. We donate all the socks to various shelters.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's another few options for a 'stash burner'....I use all those little scraps up doing these projects:


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

raisedontherock said:


> I have an unusual use for the ends that I cut off one I have woven them into the article. Some of these ends are just a couple of inches long. I keep an antique canning jar on my family room fireplace mantle, and as the ends occur I stuff them in this jar. While it is filling up, the colours look very pretty and just makes an art piece. In the spring, I take them outside and place them in a large mesh bag and hang it from a tree. The birds come and take pieces to use to build their nests. It is so fun to watch them fly away with pieces of yarn that you remember using to make something. Try it sometime, it`s really fun. Not to mention recycling at its best.
> Dawn - Canada


Dawn, I do the same thing! I'm a major recycler too!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I was just looking at the picture of the bin
> with the white balls of yarn in it.
> At the top left, looks like a gun in the
> picture. It is a tripod handle. I have had that tripod
> ...


Good to know-guns are scary 

love the first one Dick- very beautiful


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Dawn and Raised--how do the birds get into the sack without being harmed? I can't quite figure out how this works but would really like to do the same thing.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

My group is making blankets for the Shriner's Children's hospital. I think that would make a nice colorful blanket. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

raisedontherock said:


> I have an unusual use for the ends that I cut off one I have woven them into the article. Some of these ends are just a couple of inches long. I keep an antique canning jar on my family room fireplace mantle, and as the ends occur I stuff them in this jar. While it is filling up, the colours look very pretty and just makes an art piece. In the spring, I take them outside and place them in a large mesh bag and hang it from a tree. The birds come and take pieces to use to build their nests. It is so fun to watch them fly away with pieces of yarn that you remember using to make something. Try it sometime, it`s really fun. Not to mention recycling at its best.
> Dawn - Canada


I stuff my yarn pieces into a unused corn cob feeder. Both the birds and squirrels used them. I never actually see them take any, but it keeps running out and I have to refill it. They seem to use a lot of it in the fall also, I think the squirrels prepare their winter quarters LOL. I have also seen a warbler carrying different bits and pieces into an old seed feeder with an open top that he roosts in on winter nights.


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

When we lived in Green Valley, Arizona we, too, had a group of 13 baby quails that stayed together until they were grown. When they were just little, they would all jump on the quail seed block to feed.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Quail are such great parents! I wish we could have videotaped a mommy and daddy quail last spring. They had a large brood of about 12 babies--quite a large number for quail. I think mommy quail had had it with 4 of them as right in from of our arcadia door she took those 4 and evenly separated them. They hunkered down and didn't move a feather while mom and dad and other babies wandered around eating for quite awhile. Finally, she made a certain sound and all four babies quickly jumped back up and ran to her. We also watched a group with 6 babies practicing a distress call. Daddy or Momma would make it and Momma and babies would run and hide while Daddy quail played the broken wing game to lead enemies away. They didn't move until Daddy came back. Somehow "birdbrain' takes on a whole new meaning!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Scraps of yarn are little gems. I use them to make interesting color and texture changes in scarves. I add them into my fringe for fringed items. I make American Girl doll clothes for the children of friends. I attach all different kinds and colors into a magic ball and make lovely, textured cowls--I used to worry about how colors match, but now I just go for it and let it be random and they turn out great. This technique is wonderful for entrelac projects. I tend to buy really nice yarn, so I don't throw out anything (well, maybe little short scraps I do toss). And all the pictures of the granny square afghans--wow. perfect for scraps. I have as large a stash of leftover yarns as i do new skeins.


----------

